# Has anyone bought from TruVu before?



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was thinking of buying a 20 gallon long acrylic tank from them, but I am not sure if they are a reliable company, has anyone ordered from TruVu before? Are good/bad? 

thanks in advance

-Nick


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

They are pretty much the standard brand for acrylic here in the Bay Area and they are fairly good. I don't hear too much compliant.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

they or not greatest but if you don't have the money for a good one the you can go with em. look for a leemar tank way better quality. truview is the acrylic version of all glass they pump out a low of okay tanks for a cheap price


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

did you say leemar tanks? What are those?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

LeeMar is higher quality tank and tank furniture (stand, canopy etc..) builder then All Glass (maybe they do acrylic?).
They are more the quality that Oceanic was, don't know how good Oceanic is now that they are owned by All Glass however:noidea:

Oh, Tenechor(sp?) or something like that in Phoenix makes nice Acrylic tanks also, but I think they are pretty pricey.

LeeMar makes Trimless like ADA and the ones I have seen are pretty darn nice and I think those are much cheaper then what a Tenachor goes for.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Buddy got a 65 gallon LeeMar trimless tank (48 x 18 x 18) for like $180, but that was a HUGE buddy price of a promotion product, but if I could get one of those right now, I would be all over it.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah I got about 100-150bucks to spend on an aquarium up to 30 gallons, what is good that I can find for that price? Are there any rimless ones?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

the range is 20 gallons to 30 gallons by teh way.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You should be able to get an ADA 60p for that.
It is 18 gallons US, but really nice.
I don't think you can get the 75P for under $150, but look into it, it would be better.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.adgshop.com/60cm_Cube_Garden_p/102-8522.htm

75P is too much money, but this is about your range.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was looking for something a little bigger. I want to keep a pair of blue rams or a trio of Apistogramma Trifasciata. So the size should be about 25 gallons or more. Is glasscages.com good? I hear many bad things about them, but all the ADA larger tanks are too expensive, and the glasscages.com ones are very cheap, but probably very shoddy.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Why not get an AGA 40 gallon Breeder?

Where do you live?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a very small room on the 2nd floor. I don't think it would be agood idea, and anyway, my parents don't want it, 30 gallon would probably the max in their book.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a 40 gallon, its just them. If you can help me convince them.....Also, we live in California, so they get a little nervous that 1 day 40 gallons of water will come crashing down, ruining the entire 2nd floor carpet and costing them 1000s of $'s. I'm not too worried, seeing that tanks are very sturdy, even on carpet, because there si so much pressure in the floor, it won't wobble. We also get earthquakes maybe once every 1.25 years, and I'm in the bay area, so we are bound to have a major one soon, but for now, it is all small earthquakes that are max category 3 quakes, and remember, 1.25 years.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, common sizes are 20 high (24 x 12 tall), 20 long (30 x 12 shallow) then there is the 38 gallon which is like a 20 long but as sall as the 20 high, then the 40 breeder which is 30 x 18.

So the 40 is not any longer then the 20 long, just taller and you get an extra 6" to the back of the tank.

If you are stuck on 20 gallon, you might as well get the ADA tank that is 18 gallons, you can't really tell the difference between it and the 20 high.

Also, where do you live?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bay Area, California (martinez, California) I'm sorry if I keep on disregarding your suggestions, but my parents are very scared of destroying the carpet. I have a lot of things in my small room, 2 finches, hermit crabs, computer, bunk bed (for myself with my videogames and TV on the bottom bunk, art suppiles, and 2 bookshelves.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

So what dimensions of a tank are you looking for.
Not gallons, length and width. The I can tell you what is available.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

hold on, let me measure. I have a big blank space when I tear down my Eclipse 12, it just has to be 30 gallons and under.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I total agree with what Toby said. 

Why don't you get a glass 20 long and spend the extra money on substrate, CO2, or light? You could come to SFBAAPS monthly meetings for plants.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

well the max length of the tank could hypothetically be 48" long x 36" high (that would be with a stand though) x 18" wide. I know it is strange dimensions, but that is what I have.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I know, the apistos/rams would love a longer tank with a larger footprint, but the ADA tank is 18 gallons, and it is regularly proportioned, not long. I woudl love a 20 gallon long, but I would like it rimless, but I don't know where to buy


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

20 long rimless would be custom order.
You can get a nice 20 long for cheap however.
Why don't you get the 20 long for 20 to 30 bucks and save your money for co2 set up or a better light.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to ask if you have co2 but I bet you need a 30" light for your 20 long.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

no, there will be no additional co2, it will be 3 watts per gallon, fyi. Oh yeah, so glasscages.com is bad right? They have rimless 20 gallon longs, but I bet they are bad quality, knowing glasscages.com


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know about their quality but their customer service sucks.
I e-mailed them about 20 times and never got a reply and I could never get them on the phone.

With 3wpg you better get c02 or you will only grow algae.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If you can't do C02 then you better keep it under 2wpg


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I could possibly do Co2, but I hear DIY co2 formula smells bad. I emailed them before, I got a response the next day. I will email them and ask how much it would cost for a 20 gallon long with the front panel starphire glass and a stand to fit it.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I won't mess with DIY either. You should go with compressed CO2.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, all together, I have a $350 budget.  A parent's gift, its probably not enough to set up an entire tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Not trying to bring you down and if you know what you want and that is all, go for it, but speaking from experience, I have thrown thousands of dollars at this hobby and have gone cheap and gone right and most of the time going cheap or without some things is just not going to work.
There are things you can go cheap on however. The tank doesn't have to be all that special. the lights are a must and the co2 are a must. Unless you want to go NPT or low light, but you said you want 3wpg.

Like I say, go with the cheaper tank and get a full set up going.
You can always upgrade the tank later, but it won't be any use if you get a nice tank and stand and can't grow anything but algae.

You can get decent lights for a 20 long for about $80 You can get a co2 set up going for $150 and the tank then is only $30 so you are left with $90 for a stand and you can get one for that.

It won't be ADA copy but it will be something you can grow plants in.

Oh forgot, you will need about $30 for a large bag of ADA aquasoil.


I can say if you spend it all on a tank and stand, you will be waiting along time to have a working set up unless you go NPT with it.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I found a whole ton on eBay, but all for local pick up. Where could I buy an AGA tank cheap? I could buy a stand sperately and lighting would be an Orbit system probably. I want the tank open top, but I don't think AGA has those, only with cheap hoods.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can walk into any PetSmart and get a 20 long.
No hood comes with it.
They come in black or oak I think.
You can pick up a stand there also.

Get the Coralife T5 NO Freshwater light fixtures 30" - get two they are $36 each
This is what I use on my 20 longs, they are great lights and very low profile, so it almost looks like you don't have lights on top. they run very cool and have great color.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll look into it, the thing is, people say you need to take a razor to the glass because there is of ten excess silicone on the PetSmart made tanks, is this true?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I always cringe when I hear someone is going to buy an aquarium stand. That is one area where lots of money can be saved. LFS aquarium stands are way more overpriced than any tank will ever be.

Making things out of wood is not difficult, and a few small hand power tools, like a skilsaw, a random orbit sander, and a cordless hand drill, along with basic tools like a hammer, a square, some clamps, etc. is all that is needed to make a stand that will be stronger, and with care, better looking than the LFS stands. Even considering the cost of those tools, which you can keep for other uses, that stand will cost no more than the LFS stands.

You don't need to use ADA Aquasoil to grow plants. Most people don't use ADA Aquasoil. The "feature attraction" is the tank, and possibly the light fixture. I still believe it is good judgment to spend the money for an ADA quality tank, using the money saved by making your stand and not using ADA Aquasoil or Flourite or Eco Complete, etc. for substrate.

Fortunately, there are many approaches to this hobby. We should consider several of the approaches, then select the one that best fits our needs and desires.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

well, I am buying a cheap one from here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+13982&pcatid=13982

or here:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...78572/cl0/bigalsstingraystand30x12redmahogany

or here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+13981&pcatid=13981

I find they are all reasonably priced, what do you think?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those are not excessively priced. The last one even looks nice and is practical (it keeps the storage area closed up.) I do think you will wonder if it is strong enough after you get one assembled. You could beat those prices with DIY, but probably not by enough to justify the work involved. That was some good shopping!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'm 13, so I'm not very handy, only with my hobbies and fine arts that have to do with discreet fingers movements (violin playing, origami, videogames LOL, painting, sketching, and sculpting), not big ones like building stuff out of wood. I have a budget of $350 (technically $390 cuz I already have 40) for everything, so what do you think of the 1st link with the 20 long with storage stand? I like the last link, but its 99 bucks and then you have to pay for shipping. I can buy the tank for like $30 from petsmart or a cheapo rimless 20 long from glasscages.com, which do you think is better?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Glasscages is a good option if you live near where they bring ordered tanks for pickup. For me, living in northern California, it isn't a good option. A tank with a plastic rim is easier to handle, more adaptable for lighting fixtures that sit on the top of the tank, and cheaper. So, the better one is based on what your situation is. I just checked that $99 stand and it ships for only about $11, which astounded me. MDF is very heavy stuff, and the assemble it yourself cabinets I have purchased were very heavy in the box, so I figured shipping would be a lot more than that. The two cheaper stands in your links don't look good to me, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The one at Drfoster and smith ships for cheap.
The one from big al's gets more tacked on at checkout.
Big Al's does a POOR job of shipping stands.
I had them ship me two and both of them were refused ON the UPS truck.
I have had many a friend get stands from Foster and Smith and they do a great job of shipping and the stands are pretty nice, problem for me is I DONT WANT BLACK and they don't sell any of the MDF stands in maple, so I ended up with a top notch LeeMar stand.

Hoppy, be sure to have Chiahead show you the picture of what happened to him when building stands.
I will give you a hint, he couldn't flip you off.

Fishman, one thing about rimless tanks, is you have to KEEP THEM FULL all the time or they look ugly and they don't hide the scum that builds up above the rim so that is a daily chore.
They are NICE as can be when kept up, but they take alot of upkeep.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, also did not mean to imply that you NEED ADA aquasoil, I just figured that was what you were after.

You can get Schultz aquatic soil for about $7 for a 10lb bag that will probably be plenty at any home depot and with summer coming up, they will be well stocked.

You can get a bag of SMS charcoal which looks better for about $17 but you will have to store more then 1/2 the bag, it comes in a 50lb.

But for the tank size, the price for aquasiol shipped is only about $30 so it is not a huge investment.

For those setting up 75 gall tanks, the cost savings between 1 bag of SMS ($17) and the $150 plus and shipping for Aquasiol, that makes a BIG difference.

My favorite so far (and I have tried all that have been mentioned in this post and then some) has been Eco Complete which one bag would do you (most likely, depending on the footprint of the tanks you get) and you can get one for about $30 shipped from Foster and Smith.

But if it is the difference between getting it and not, save on substrate for now, it can always bee upgraded in a future scape.

Oh and when you get all your stuff, let me know, I will send you a bunch of plants for FREE.
If it happens to be right around one of my AAPE meetings, you will get everything you could want for sure.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you serious about the plants thanks, but again, the jury was hard and I messed up a whole bunch, the official grades will come soon, lets hope for the best!!!! I would probably buy aquasoil, or SMS charcoal. I would also need sand if I got rams, which are substrate spawners. Do you think both Drsfosterandsmith.com ones will do the job well (the stands)? I like the wave stand, but is is $30 more expensive. oh yeah, this is the kind of setup I would want:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/59560-roybot73-twenty-gallon-long.html

Thanks again

-Nick


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

oh yeah, so do you know where I could buy a AGA tank cheap and good quality? It does not matter if it is 30 gallon or 20 long, both have the same footprint I believe.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> Are you serious about the plants thanks, but again, the jury was hard and I messed up a whole bunch, the official grades will come soon, lets hope for the best!!!! I would probably buy aquasoil, or SMS charcoal. I would also need sand if I got rams, which are substrate spawners. Do you think both Drsfosterandsmith.com ones will do the job well (the stands)? I like the wave stand, but is is $30 more expensive. oh yeah, this is the kind of setup I would want:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/59560-roybot73-twenty-gallon-long.html
> 
> ...


1 -Plants, yes I am serious and you are:welcome:
2 -What jury was hard and what did you mess up a bunch?
3 -Rams are not sand spawners, they spawn on slate or leaves or smooth rocks.
If you intend to breed them, I can tell you ways, but a few small smooth round stones would do the trick, BUT rams spawn where they want to. You can set it up however you want but in a planted tank, they will spawn wherever they please.
If you want them to spawn on a rock, put them in an empty tank (no sand, glass bottom) with ONE rock and they will spawn on it, otherwise, they will do it where they see fit.
4 - Yes, the dr. foster and smith stands will work perfectly for your need.
5 - that is a very nice set up you are striving for.
THAT IS A 20 GALLON LONG AGA AQUARIUM WITH TWO OF THE EXACT CORALIFE LIGHTS I AM TELLING YOU TO GET AND YOU CAN HARDLY NOTICE THEY ARE THERE BUT THEY WILL GIVE YOU ALL THE LIGHT YOU NEED
6 - get a 20 long, better to scape overall then a 29 gallon (that yes, does have the same footprint but is a 6 or so inches taller.

I like what you are going for. For a filter, the Rena's have gone WAY up in price recently.
I found FEW for the same old prices, but they are getting bought up quickly and / or going up in price. There are other filter options that I can point you to that WILL work just fine and save you some money on this set up.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

the jury examination for my violin. If I did not do well, my parents will not provide me with the money. 

I was planning on getting this filter:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382738/cl0/pennplaxcascade500canisterfilter

oh yeah, your right about the lights, jee I'm dumb. 

Last time I'll ask this, do you know where to buy an AGA tank?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry:doh:
Oh wait, I told you at least two times in this thread already:der:

Nah, that is all fun and games, not trying to be a jerk:boink:
Just being funny (at least in my mind):retard:

PetSmart for AGA 20 long. They run about $30 
PetCo for AGA 20 Long. They run about $30 but OFTEN they do "$1 per gallon" sales which mean it would cost $20

That is not a very good filter BUT THEY WORK, but for the same price I would offer this one.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...filter?&query=hydor+prime&queryType=0&offset=

A little better quality.

Also, if you need to save money up front You could use one of these
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...684-def-USD-17289##2##9&query=whisper&offset=
Heck, I have one sitting around here I will send you with the plants for FREE. You are :welcome:

Now I know, I know, that is not the filter you want, BUT it will work for the time being. Heck it would work for the whole time, but it will save you money RIGHT NOW so you can get the important stuff like Co2 (a must) and those two Coralife lights ($36 each)

And, you are a 13 year old kid who plays the Violin and is into Planted Tanks.
I hardly think you are DUMB at all.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, I am dum!!!!! I am!!! Really!!!! (see, I can't spell dum)

How much should I get my parents to pay for shipping of the filter?

I might have to wait a while, the results will come later.

Also, in order to keep plants, can you just use tap water with the substrate unwasshed? People say that you have to wait for th substrate to be safe for life because it often has high ammonia levels.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

ADA does spike ammonia for a few weeks.
I have a 30 cube that I set up 3 weeks ago today.
It only has about 1/2 the floor with ADA AS and the other half with ADA sand and it is still at .25 ammonia and just now starting to read nitrite, so I am just about 2/3's of the way thru the cycle.
AND
I have been changing 50% water every other day since ( but I let it go for 5 days over the easter holiday when I was in So Cal).

If you use SMS Charcoal, you won't get the Ammonia spike, but you will need to get a colony of bacteria going for your biological filtration.
Now in the Planted Tank, you don't need to do a normal aquarium cycle because the plants feed off ammonia and there are many things working to keep it down, but you will still go thru a cycle so plant heavy and stock lightly at first. With the SMS you should plant immediately (with ADA also) and you can add a couple of fish in a couple of days and in a week if your readings are not peaking you could add some shrimp and some algae eating fish of some sort to get your tank up and going.

You mean How much for your parents to pay for ME to ship you the spare filter and plants?
Probably only cost a few bucks unless you are looking for overnight shipping.
I wouldn't worry about it. I will probably ship it from work on their UPS account.
And I would ship it to you with the plants, so I would think it best for you to get everything and have everything ready to go, your stand built, your lights all set up, do some water tests on your tank (make sure there are no leaks, if there are go back to the pet store to get a new one) and just be ready. Then I will ship it (or a few days before so you have it when you want it) and you will get the plants and filter in and be able to go to town.

You got the wood you want yet. I have access to get some really nice wood from Fishandturtlejunkie, I will actually see him tomorrow, look for his manzanita wood for sale thread in the for sale section.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I will use SMS charcoal, it looks fabulous, I can plant without cycling? I will get the 2 lights you recommended. I will get wood from Fishandturtlejunkie. He is being real nice to me and said he would assemble a pack just for me when I PM him. Isn't that nice?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, then, I will bring him the filter tomorrow and have him ship it with the wood.

Yes, you HAVE to plant the day it is set up.
Plants EAT ammonia and help with the cycle.

Have you ever read Rex's forum.
He explains alot about light, co2 and the plant tank cycle
www.rexgrigg.com

Then you can have the filter to do the set up and only need me to send plants and that cost only about $2 to ship.

What are your C02 plans, I forgot. Are you going pressurized?
If so, this is probably the best deal you can get and has all you need BUT the cylinder.
Those are not cheap, but for a 20 gallon, you can get away with a 2.5lb tank and you should be able to get one for about $40 plus the fill of about $10 (that is if you are lucky, I have a weld shop around that sells me the 2.5 for $53 filled after tax). Here is the combo that will get you ALL THE WAY going less the tank
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...o2_kit_basic&Category_Code=i2&Product_Count=0
Oh and they have the lights also
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...ght_t5fw_36&Category_Code=d7&Product_Count=28
But they are a bit more
BUT you could try to get this guy to pricematch. I have dealt with him before and he is a good guy.

and you could get this stand from him
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...12_blk_stand&Category_Code=a7&Product_Count=0

If he matches the lights you are at $250 with the stand, all you need it a tank and the co2 tank.
I give you a filter and you get wood from F&Tjunkie and you just need SMS or schultz aquatic soil
and ready to go.

Of course if you CAN'T get that Co2 you can get one or two of these to at least have SOME
Heck, you are not going to beleive this, but I have two of these laying around and of course, you can HAVE them if that is what you want.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+8981&pcatid=8981
But I would suggest you go for pressurized if you can at all work it out.

It is too bad you are not local, I would sell you this set up
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/38592-two-20-longs.html
Or just one of the tanks with 2 lights, but that would be a pain to ship.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I will buy the lights from him after I get him to lower the price (nicely).I will get the Co2 regulator thingy, filter, and plants from you (man I'm lucky). and I will dose Co2 from paintball cartridges, and I will dose with fourish excel from BigAlsonline and get the stand from either Auabuys or Drsfosterandsmith.com, but I have not decided yet. And I will buy driftwood from fishandturtlejunkie.. Thank's so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh, wait, I miss read, I will buy a cheap regulator and use a DIY diffuser and Co2 paintball cartridges. I will buy the tank tomorrow from either Petco or Petsmart, I will see which is better. I am lucky and both those stores are located right next to each other


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You might need to get an adapter to use that regulator on a paintball can.

And what do you mean you will get the Co2 thingy. The one from Aquabuys cause you said from me.
I can give you the Hagen Ladder style DIY, but that is the mix of sugar yeast and water, not the regulator like I showed you from Aquabuys.

Just want to be clear, I think you mean to get the one from aquabuys but the wording was a little weird.

Of course you can have the DIY but I would really like to see you get full Co2 set up.

For a little more, Red Sea makes one that is made for paintball cans.

I will need to check into the kind of adapters that will allow you to use the Milwaukee (one from aquabuys) on a paintball can.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

do you know where to find the Red Sea paintball setup?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Foster and Smith
Here
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526

It is actually a BIT more, but if you HAVE a paintball can already, it saves you the $53 you need for a Co2 tank.

There are some other options that I know of, but I will have to look for them.
I know there is one that you can get at Lowe's and it comes with a disposable canister and with one adapter, some tube and a diffuser, you get the WHOLE thing for about $100.
You probably have to change the can every month to 6 weeks, and buy a new one for about $15 I am guessing.

Now bed, tomorrow more talk.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I will stick to DIY fermentation Co2 from you and dose with a DIY diffuser made of a plastic oxygen diffuser from a kit I used to own, but I still have the little thingy (it's plastic)


----------

